# Noses



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When I got Maggie she had the cutest little black nose. I was so happy it was black cause I have never much likes dogs with brown noses. When she was about one year old, her nose started to change colour. Now it is brown, almost pinky not that it matters any cause I love her just the same if not more. Just wondering if anybody else has a poo with a nose that changed colour. 

Her nose today.
[URL="http://







[/URL]


Attachment is her 4 months old.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have heard someone describing this as snow nose. One of my previous dogs nose colour changed and never went back. I am loving Maggies little brown nose so cute.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm I'm going to check on some photos .....
Agreed Maggie's nose is cute black or brown or pink or orange or blue .......


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I totally agree she's super cute what ever the colour of her nose!
It could be worse she could have one like this


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a "Thing" about doggie noses. I love them all. Poor Sami and Carley have to endure daily nose kisses from me. I LOVE NOSES!! I don't care what color they are.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I think that is a beautiful nose, and i love noses also ..they are a very important part of your dogs intelligents


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer's noses turn brown during the winter though in a much less uniformed way than Maggie's. Lexi's goes back to black for the summer. First time it happened I freaked out thinking something was wrong. Now I know it's a common thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm so glad you posted this! I was worried something was wrong!

Puzzles nose was jet black when he first came to us at 9 weeks. Now at 5 months tomorrow it's starting to be much more pinky.

I can relax now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup, Lady's nose was black and now that it is winter and she gets very little sun it is much pinker...it darkens when we can get out for nice sunny walks. never all the way back to black


----------

